# God fixed this.



## God_My_Wife_And_Me_Need_U (Jun 8, 2011)

Back in June i had a thread that I started about how my speration started and how much it hurted.

Well here is an update... WE ARE back i left GOD to do all the work and he DID..... i use the 180 and waited patiently... it was a struggle for me because I'm a man... we man are somewhat impatient... but it paid OFF, God returned my wife and we are starting new and refreshed... MY 3 KIDS are very happy. 

Now the only advice and kudos is this, turn to GOD and have him help U first and he will deal with the other spouse. the KUDOS is to this site, the site helped me a lot, yes filter through the negative part, which can be a drag, but their are people that want their relationship to work.... believe in GOD and all the other things will come as HE pleases....

Read your bible start in psalms and Pray and you will see God do miracles in front of your eyes.... keep in mind what seems impossible to YOU it not impossible to GOD. 

God, THANK YOU in listening to y Wife and Me....


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations.

I hope that you learned one of the most important lessons all of us should know, you can't change another human being - i.e. your wife, that is her responsibility. But God gave you the tools to change YOU. Learn to use them to become the best man you can be not for her sake but for yours and make God proud.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

He's always with us. I saw him work miracles with my wife's illness and other personal matters. Whatever we think we are controlling actually comes from Him; he chooses our destiny. If it isn't what we want, he chose it for us so we have to help ourselves do what is best for us, but accept that whatever happens is His will. And eventually, everyone sees that.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

You and your wife fixed it...God didn't do anything...you have to be accountable for your own actions...Sorry, I'm not a religious person...my H and I got back together again after being separated. We made it happen ourselves..nobody else did it for us.


----------



## Limbonada (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome and good for you! I pray everyday, sometimes more than once a day for this same thing. I for sure pray for patience and I'm a woman! lol.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Happy endings are always nice. Keep working on the marriage though, don't get complacent.


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

Excellent.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the hope....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

God blesses in several ways, I am glad he showed favor to you and your W. He is working in my situation too...he is showing me out to be happy without it ;o) and for that I am appreciative. The very best to you and your family.


----------



## God_My_Wife_And_Me_Need_U (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the Kind words...
@HappyAtLast

I understand, everyone's situation is different and maybe yours is special... :iagree: with you in being accountable for are own actions. I believe in God and as well as my wife but our situation was at a lost and soon to go to DIVORCE but God intervened :smthumbup: you might not understands until you have a realization that you NEED God in your heart. 

I've read many of your post specially DelinquentGurl ,,,, chin up and you will see God blessing. 

@jeffsdesigns go in expecting nothing.... but expect God to work in you. Have God put that LOVE in you towards your spouse. This is what i did... every night i prayed for God to Bless my family and to inject Gods love in me on order to see through His eyes what he see in my wife (LOVE). And you know what he DID... i love my wife just as I loved her the day we went out as boyfriend and girlfriend :smthumbup: God did this not I, he gets all the recognition and praise, NOT ME... i was the one that broke this and He was the one that repaired it. 

One Again thank you ALLLLL.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ok I was going to stay out of this conversation, but I have one point to make to Gmyamnu, you have great faith and that is wonderful I am not attempting to undermine that in the least. But your view of your relationship with God as the center of the universe is selfish, which is not entirely a bad thing or even untrue where it concerns your own existence. However, to an unbeliever or a believer whom has not had his answers worked out through prayer and the holy spirit your testimony can come off as arrogant, I have seen how that kind of testament can drive good people away from religion and away from God. A marriage is not between you and God, it is between a man AND a wife united by God, if any of the three don't have the will for the marriage to work out it will not. So in your case I do believe you should give both yourself AND your wife a little credit for the restoration of your marriage - it is fine to give God praise for his gift but also give credit where it is due that you and your wife have had faith, have endured some suffering and made some sacrifice in order for your marriage to work out.


----------



## caughtdreaming (May 30, 2011)

I have to agree with Lon. 

I wasn't going to get in on this one either, but my answer would have been; guess God doesn't fix everyone.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

caughtdreaming said:


> I have to agree with Lon.
> 
> I wasn't going to get in on this one either, but my answer would have been; guess God doesn't fix everyone.


He doesn't because he has different plans for everyone. The conditions that are placed upon you just happen, but the free will to make a choice on how we react to those conditions is what He gave us. People simply have to chose and chose according to their hearts, their conscience. OK, I don't want to get into theology or philosophy, everyone has different beliefs and interpretations. I do everything in my power to choose the path of good but we all fall in and out of grace during our lives, we are human, but the example He set for us is what I try to model, it's a guide - just never can get there.

Anyway, I respect others opinions on here, our diffences and experiences are what makes this site a great place to find some peace and be able to talk things out. As for me though, faith in the Lord is what gets me through many a bad day; and when the days are good, I thank Him. What works for me may not work for others.


----------

